# Any Bodybuilding gyms in Stirling area or nearest to...



## MisterBrightside (Oct 10, 2009)

hi guys im new to the forum, I'm from N ireland and I have recently moved to Stirling area. I've been lifting weights for a good few years now and have trained in a couple of hardcore gyms back home which are Extreme fitness in londonderry/derry which is a pure bodybuiliding gym which has a lot of guys who compete and Sammy Grahams powerlifting gym in Ballymoney. I was wondering is there any bodybuilding gyms in Stirling or nearest to???? There is a few leisure centres that i know of nearby but its definately not the same intense atmosphere that a hardcore gym has. I'd be grateful for some help. Thanks....


----------



## daviemci83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Mate,

Someone posted that they have just opened a hardcore gym in Alloa. Cant remember exactly where it is but I will send it over to you if I find it


----------



## daviemci83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here it is I have heard this is supposed to be ok might be worth checking out. Stirling Uni gym is good but its limited in the time you can get using it but worth checking out

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/28481-new-gym-central-scotland.html


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 

My girl friend used to live in Stirling  I dont know the area well thought bud


----------



## MisterBrightside (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks guys il have a look at that gym in Alloa.


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi mate, i use the gym at Stirling Uni. its really good apart from the amount of students who seem to fall asleep on machines and benches etc. still a good gym though. alot of big guys training up there.


----------

